# Tax on dividends from US brokerage account



## MK15 (Mar 3, 2016)

Trying to tax-strategize my investments. US-born, Canadian resident, dual US-Canadian citizen. I live and work in Canada and most of my investments are in a Canadian RRSP.

I have a small (<$1,000) brokerage account in the US that I've maintained for 10 years or so, since before I was fully settled in Canada. My 2015 dividends received were only $19.25 gross, so we're not talking big dollars, I'm just curious on the theory. My foreign earned income is completely excluded on my US tax return, and the dividends (or any LTCG) are my only US-source income. What rate would I be taxed on them?

If I were to sell the stocks in the US and rebuy them with a Canadian brokerage, would I then be subject to a 30% withholding tax on the dividends that I wasn't before? It's small dollars but as I'm going to be living and retiring in Canada long-term, I'd like to consolidate a little. Any help is appreciated,


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Zero on the U.S. side, and no (unless you're subject to withholding because of prior problems with the IRS), respectively.


----------

